# Whats a good mini gravel vacuum/siphon



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey guys.

Could you guys recommend me a good mini gravel vacuum/siphon for a 5 gallon tank that does not suck out water too quickly? 

Thanks ^.^!


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a small gravel vacuum from Petsmart top fin brand that's pretty good. My only complaint is that it sucks the water up pretty slowly but that's what you're looking for lol. Here's the link to the one I think I have. I would order the small version. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11123493 

I'm not certain if that's the exact one I have because I got mine a year and a half ago so the product may have changed a bit. The only difference I noticed is the ball for starting the siphon which I'm sure is easier than the way to self-start the old version.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

Haha XD

Yeah... when it comes to vacuums I prefer something that sucks up the water slowly since I use sand for my tank and only want to do 25% water changes at a time. I want to make sure I suck that gunk out in time! XD

Thanks for the suggestion! I'll go and check if my local petsmart have it in stock later today.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

The new version of the vacuum sucks up water sooo fast omg O_O


----------



## ohstacyann (Jan 23, 2012)

I just bought a super cheap one on ebay. I don't know how well it works but for less than $3, I'll give it a try.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160586064180?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

It's from Hong Kong but usually when I order from there, my shipping doesn't take too long. (Live in wisconsin)


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Roxy said:


> The new version of the vacuum sucks up water sooo fast omg O_O


Oh man Sorry about that. I have the same brand and it takes 5-10 minutes to empty my 2.5 with it. Maybe you can return it.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah I'm going to return it tomorrow and dw about it  you were just trying to help - and besides you don't know much about the new version.

@Stacy - Hmm that looks a lot like the biOrb vacuum. :O


----------



## kesomon (Jan 15, 2012)

Alternatively, if the vacuum you're using sucks water too fast, hold a piece of the hose in the hand that isn't handling the sucking end, and kink it in your fist. That way you can control the water flow. I saw the LA Fish Guy suggest it on Youtube.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah..I have that new siphon with the ball thingy, IT'S SO FAST I KNOW. xD You could always try a turkey baster, but I think that would take forever.
Sorry I'm not much help..


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

kesomon said:


> Alternatively, if the vacuum you're using sucks water too fast, hold a piece of the hose in the hand that isn't handling the sucking end, and kink it in your fist. That way you can control the water flow. I saw the LA Fish Guy suggest it on Youtube.


That's exactly what I do. I don't like gravel vacs, they are to big and make a mess of the plants and decorations. I just use the hose that comes with them and control the flow on with the output side. 
Give it a try, even with a small airtube it works.


----------



## Slybarman (May 20, 2011)

ohstacyann said:


> I just bought a super cheap one on ebay. I don't know how well it works but for less than $3, I'll give it a try.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160586064180?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> It's from Hong Kong but usually when I order from there, my shipping doesn't take too long. (Live in wisconsin)


That is a good price. Looks a lot like the biorb one that I paid a good bit more for.


----------

